# Erich Hartmann



## ellis995 (May 8, 2009)

hi guy's here is another bio of another german ace 



Erich Hartmann

thanks for looking guy's


----------



## SpitfireZPC (May 8, 2009)

Sweet! My friend is working on some Wikipedia pages for pilots too.


----------



## calquin24 (May 9, 2009)

Excellent ellis995.  

Erich Hartmann, sorry in spanish.

índice Erich Hartmann


----------

